# What does everyone do for a living?



## Manimillion (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm wondering what do you people do for a living?

Is photography just a hobby or a part of your career?

As for me, I consider myself young (I'm 21), I currently own a business with my brother which retails and manufactures performance parts for cars, and also a university student (taking law) looking forward to law school.  Photography is just a hobby for me, it just calms me down.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 2, 2005)

Satellite Uplink Technician is my main job. I also do some freelance videography, video editting and rarely photography. My main hobby is aircraft for which I run a site devoted to the subject and Photography comes in a close second though often the two are combined.


----------



## Corry (Jan 2, 2005)

Aaaah!  Scott!!!!  Change back your avatar!  That one scares me!  I want the NICE FRIENDLY looking Scotty back!


----------



## mrsid99 (Jan 2, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Aaaah!  Scott!!!!  Change back your avatar!  That one scares me!  I want the NICE FRIENDLY looking Scotty back!



 Yes, but apart from critiqueing avatars what do you do for a living?


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 3, 2005)

I own and run a mobile forklift repair business.


----------



## PreludeX (Jan 3, 2005)

I am a student.. thats about it...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2005)

I've had a couple of careers and lot's of jobs in between. I'm still trying to decide what I want to do when I grow up.

(Now I know where you get all that electrical tape PG. I'm just glad you haven't thought of doing things with hydraulics. Oh, bugger! Where's that edit button.....)


----------



## Artemis (Jan 3, 2005)

Well...I do some...tiny...infact I dont...was gonna say a bit of freelance work but ive only ever been paid a £10 and a bunch of c.d.s by someone.

I at the moment am a Sales Advisor at Marks and Spencers...but this week my contract ends! w0000t!


----------



## Corry (Jan 3, 2005)

mrsid99 said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah...well, the full time job...I am a bookkeeper for my stepdad's construction company.  The fulltime job that is supposed to be a PARTtime job, but my friggen boss is giving me waaaay to many hours (when I WAS supposed to be fulltime there, she didn't give me enough hours to pay my rent...go figure)...anyway...the second fulltime job is at Walgreens.  The third job, one day a week I facilitate a Thursday night Childrens group at a domestic violence shelter.  THAT job I would do even if I wasn't paid!   (but don't tell them that!)


----------



## Alison (Jan 3, 2005)

I am a life insurance underwriter and also own a photography business. I go to college too, but I have to pay for that so I don't know if that counts


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jan 3, 2005)

A wide range of stuff going on in here! 

I work for the ambulance service as a Dispatcher (an EMD in the US). It pays the rent and I don't dread going to work which is good, but this year I'm hoping to get on a paramedic course.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey, Walt's a paramedic too!

I am the Payroll and Benefits Administrator for  locally owned durable medical equipment company.


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm a student most of the time. But I do have two jobs... I'm a student tech at a computer help desk and I'm also a Unis System Admin for another department on campus...


Zach


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm a professional musician (violinist) for the Phoenix Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## ferny (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm a registered pig wrestler. Each Thursday we set pigs free in a muddy field and I try to pin them to the ground. It doesn't pay well (I live in a size 8 shoe) but it's darn tootin' rootnin' fun! YeeHaw! 
Now and again we have celebrities come and watch. We hold private, behind closed doors, sessions for them. That is the real laugh. We get through at least 18 bottles of baby oil on these nights.
I think the biggest celebrity we've had was Little Miss Beauty '89 the other week. She brought her replica sceptre and everything!


----------



## Picksure (Jan 3, 2005)

I work in parts and service at a Chrysler dealer, well till the 7th that is. Then it is off to the unemployment line.
Looks like back to school at 41, yikes.


On the bright side, I'm looking forward to spending more time with my camera.


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 3, 2005)

Picksure said:
			
		

> I work in parts and service at a Chrysler dealer, well till the 7th that is. Then it is off to the unemployment line.
> Looks like back to school at 41, yikes.
> 
> 
> On the bright side, I'm looking forward to spending more time with my camera.




Sorry to hear about the job! Good luck with the school thing, or with finding another one... 

But hey, more time with your camera = SWEET!!


Zach


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jan 3, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I'm a registered pig wrestler. Each Thursday we set pigs free in a muddy field and I try to pin them to the ground. It doesn't pay well (I live in a size 8 shoe) but it's darn tootin' rootnin' fun! YeeHaw!
> Now and again we have celebrities come and watch. We hold private, behind closed doors, sessions for them. That is the real laugh. We get through at least 18 bottles of baby oil on these nights.
> I think the biggest celebrity we've had was Little Miss Beauty '89 the other week. She brought her replica sceptre and everything!



 :LOL:  :lmao:  :LOL:  :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 3, 2005)

I am a manager of two retail stores in the SC area. 


md


p.s. but on thursdays, im TRISH the party girl and i give lap dances for 10 bucks a pop. me love you long time.


----------



## Nytmair (Jan 3, 2005)

i go to college (not right now since i'm on winter break) and work part time 3-4 days a week at a pretty expensive restaurant in downtown Buffalo where i'm a busboy. Better than being a waitor IMO, since I do a lot less work than them


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I'm a registered pig wrestler. Each Thursday we set pigs free in a muddy field and I try to pin them to the ground. It doesn't pay well (I live in a size 8 shoe) but it's darn tootin' rootnin' fun! YeeHaw!
> Now and again we have celebrities come and watch. We hold private, behind closed doors, sessions for them. That is the real laugh. We get through at least 18 bottles of baby oil on these nights.
> I think the biggest celebrity we've had was Little Miss Beauty '89 the other week. She brought her replica sceptre and everything!



You know you only do it because you don't have television or sheep in your part of the world


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Jan 3, 2005)

crime scene guy....but that pig wrestling sounds fun.  dead folks or oiled pigs?  i'll give the pigs a try....


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jan 3, 2005)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> crime scene guy....but that pig wrestling sounds fun.  dead folks or oiled pigs?  i'll give the pigs a try....



Seriously? Not the pig thing, but the crime scene bit. As in forensics? That's something I would love to do, but lack the science.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Jan 3, 2005)

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> treehuggerhikerboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seriously      if you think you'd love it, do it!  i suck at science, but managed to scrape by.

i'd be up for a good ol' fashioned greased pig wrestling tournament.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 3, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> (Now I know where you get all that electrical tape PG. I'm just glad you haven't thought of doing things with hydraulics. Oh, bugger! Where's that edit button.....)



Hydraulics... electrical components... hot motors.... tie down straps... Brings a new list of possibilities to Mistress PG's dungeon.


----------



## ferny (Jan 3, 2005)

There is a fair amount of sceince in pig wrestling you know. It's not like that fake WWF stuff.


We don't use pandas like WWF either.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eek!


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Jan 3, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> There is a fair amount of sceince in pig wrestling you know. It's not like that fake WWF stuff.
> 
> 
> We don't use pandas like WWF either.



it's all about the physics and trigonometry, isn't it?  sign me up!


----------



## Picksure (Jan 3, 2005)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about the job! Good luck with the school thing, or with finding another one...
> 
> But hey, more time with your camera = SWEET!!
> 
> ...



Thanx Zach, things have a way of working out, I hope this is one of them.


----------



## Picksure (Jan 3, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sheep, thats to baaaaad.


----------



## terri (Jan 3, 2005)

Medical practice management for the dayjob.   It is as exciting as it sounds, too.    :sun: 

Photography is the hobby, although I've made a little money in sales and teaching.


----------



## ferny (Jan 3, 2005)

Quantum physics and thermodynamics mainly.
Pigs have been known to explode if not treated carefully.


----------



## airgunr (Jan 3, 2005)

My wife and I own and run a restaurant &amp; gift shop in a resort area.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Quantum physics and thermodynamics mainly.
> Pigs have been known to explode if not treated carefully.



You're not fooling anyone with that pig talk. It's common knowledge that people in East Anglia just used shaved dogs instead.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 3, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I knew! I knew that wasnt an oink, I said "That sounds like wooff" and you just said that he was constipated!


----------



## ferny (Jan 3, 2005)

*phew, they haven't heard the meows*


----------



## Aoide (Jan 3, 2005)

I attempt to teach 11-14 year olds to sing!  Otherwise known as middle school choir director.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 3, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Quantum physics and thermodynamics mainly.
> Pigs have been known to explode if not treated carefully.


You too!!!???? wow I thought I was alone in this quest!


----------



## fraggleroxer (Jan 3, 2005)

i am a student and i work as a photo finisher at motophoto. i also restore old photos and take portraits...


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 3, 2005)

I am a senior customer administrative professional for a life insurance company.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 3, 2005)

public service


----------



## anton980 (Jan 3, 2005)

3D computer animation!  Mostly architecture stuff at the moment, but hoping to get into more interesting (for me) stuff, untill then just personal endevours.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 3, 2005)

Electrical Engineer who submits drawings to Building Official's so they can ensure the structure we've designed are built according to National, State and Local building and fire codes. 

(Haven't done much work in DC though - mostly MD and VA)


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 3, 2005)

Tammy said:
			
		

> Electrical Engineer who submits drawings to Building Official's so they can ensure the structure we've designed are built according to National, State and Local building and fire codes.
> 
> (Haven't done much work in DC though - mostly MD and VA)



where ya been young lady? we haven't seen ya in these parts in quite a while!


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 3, 2005)

:lmao:  Good to see you again Tammy.  Everything been okay??


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 3, 2005)

hi tammy!!!


----------



## Tammy (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi all!

All is well - and got a new camera to boot ... it's not the DSLR I want to work my way up to--- but it's certainly better than the 2.1 I was trotting around with.... (I'm so psyched!!!)

Hope you all had a great holiday!

BTW - see lots of new faces here - welcome everyone - sorry I missed ya.


----------



## lizheaemma (Jan 3, 2005)

I work in a Flower Shop, my main job there is taking care of plants.  I take care of plants in Office buildings.


----------



## doxx (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm a graphic designer, working on my own since 1994.
besides gd I do retouch and some photography, this
year I'll try to get more into photography (I'm in
the process of building a website for it)  8)


----------



## triggerhappy (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm an economist.  I take pictures of stuff in my spare time (which I don't have nearly enough of )


----------



## RadialPrincess (Jan 4, 2005)

I am in advertising.  I do some website design and sports journalism on the side, and the photography interest besides being an intriguing hobby has helped that.


----------



## NakedAnt (Jan 4, 2005)

Pizza delivery. As you can imagine I'm a hit with the ladies. :|


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 4, 2005)

PreludeX said:
			
		

> I am a student.. thats about it...



me too... but I used to dao a lot of web page stuff, the whole pages, java scripts, some graphics and so on... I also worked in a tv , but now it's time to prepare for my exams


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ... I also worked in a tv



You work IN a tv?  Do you mean you were on television?  Could you explain this a little more? (damn the language barrier!)


----------



## ferny (Jan 4, 2005)

No Corry. You she, she is very small. Each night she was cloned and ran around to people houses as fast as her little legs could carry her. Then she'd jump inside the box and wait for you to turn her on (...I'll leave that there...). Most people who work in TV don't last long. All that running about and cloning wears their little stumps down and eventually they become so short you hardly notice they're there.
That's when they become Borrowers.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jan 4, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> No Corry. You she, she is very small. Each night she was cloned and ran around to people houses as fast as her little legs could carry her. Then she'd jump inside the box and wait for you to turn her on (...I'll leave that there...). Most people who work in TV don't last long. All that running about and cloning wears their little stumps down and eventually they become so short you hardly notice they're there.
> That's when they become Borrowers.



Oh to be a part of Ferny's world...


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2005)

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just thinkin the same thing! 

Ferny...this place would be a lot more boring without you here!


----------



## ferny (Jan 4, 2005)

You wouldn't like it. The weevils and badgers make you do horrible things.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jan 4, 2005)

I bet that's the least of your worries.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 4, 2005)

ok ok .. enough  I'll explain it to ya 
first of all: my dad is a programme director and that's why I appeared in tv building very often. Once a woman saw me (actually when I was 10) and she offered me to ... be a star (kidding). There was a programme for youngsters, something like "What's on this week". Me and my friend were talking about happenings that would take place in that week. So for example, we were talking about Woodstock Stop that is yearly organised in Poland. It was during holidays. 
Then I "was a star" of a programme for kids. But there were a group of kids and one adult and we were all having a chat with a guest that we invited before... a talk show, something like that. 
hmm then I was my dad's assistant, and then the camera man's assistant. And finally I ... picked up the phone during the special events where for example, an auction was discussed and I was to shout update prices suggested by tv viewers and soooo on...
but Ferny was close


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow...that's pretty neat, Mentos!


----------



## Walt (Jan 4, 2005)

NakedAnt said:
			
		

> Pizza delivery. As you can imagine I'm a hit with the ladies. :|


Department of Labor's 2002 list of the 10 most dangerous jobs in America has pizza delivery driver ranked as #5. Hope you get danger pay.  :shock:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 4, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Wow...that's pretty neat, Mentos!



yeah but extremely tiring.. you see.. working with kids (remember I was 10 then) was hard. I mean, sometimes you spend 18 hours in the studio and as a result you get a 30 minutes programme


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 4, 2005)

I work on a support desk for Canada's largest photofinisher as a Imaging Support and Quality Analyst. On the weekends I do freelance work for aviation magazines in Canada and the US. 

Cheers, 

Eric


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 5, 2005)

I was with the Marketing Division of a pharmaceutical manufacturing company (uncle's firm). Recently got the reins to handle the international trading of non-pharma stuff with the same group.

But nothing like doing photography full time!


----------



## tmpadmin (Jan 5, 2005)

IT Manager for an engineering firm.  um? I hate computers.  Except when I'm playing in PS.


----------



## NakedAnt (Jan 6, 2005)

Walt said:
			
		

> NakedAnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The owner of my particular establishment is barely a human - he keeps more than half the delivery charge and frequently accepts delveries miles outside of a resonable range :evil: Fortunatly he stopped allowing us to go to the sketchy part of town after not one, not two, three hold-ups  :roll: This guy is a gem. I believe the updated list has it at about #3. Or so I've been told. Thank Jeezus I'm going to school for EE!


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 24, 2005)

Thought I'd revive this thread for a few reasons...We have a lot more people on the forum since this post was last replied to; I just wanted to let it be known that most of us are more than photographers; I'm nosey: and I just got promoted into managament at the insurance company I work for.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 24, 2005)

Just been reading about everyones jobs. Very funny thread.

I'm a uni student as well studying french. I've just been teaching english for the past year in france. And I want to become an Air Traffic Controller! :shock: I know... I'm crazy.

But I've also worked in a Bakery, a chocolate shop (yum!), a balloon decorating shop, a doctor's surgery, on a boat, in an aquarium, a tour business, a coffee shop, also walking around delivering flyers (yuk!). So very varied - but I loved all my jobs - except the coffee shop and flyers.


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 24, 2005)

My brother and I are starting a business.  We build guitars and restore old violins/guitars.  Some day I will also go into building violins, mandolins and acoustic guitars.  But for now(lack of tools and experience) we are sticking with electric guitars.
I have always wanted to start my own business and it's finally becoming a reality! 

I also do photography/graphic work on the side and I actually make more money at that than I do with the guitars right now :lmao:
But since I'm only 17 I don't have to make a steady income which gives me time to get my business going!


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 24, 2005)

I never saw this thread on its first go-round.  I'm currently a professional portrait, wedding, and sports photographer, but might be going into corporate training in the future (money's better).


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 24, 2005)

I work all over the shop! (bad pun) I'm studying retail at TAFE (college) whilst working in a fish and chip shop some nites and playing drums in a paying pub band aswell as doing automotive photography (I usually charge from $50 down to a case of beer.  )


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 24, 2005)

I am the manager of a local shoe store and a college student.

i Graduate in August and after that is anyones guess. i think im going  back to school to become a writer.




md


----------



## tempra (Apr 24, 2005)

I work as a continuous improvement consultant for a large UK company, and get to go into some difficult environments and influence change - whatever that may look like. I'm also responsible for developing and maintaining the intranet, which kinda takes a back seat depending on where I'm working. 

I also do some web dev in my spare time, but I don't get a lot of that lately, so very rarely take jobs.

Photography is a hobby, I've had an interest for years, but never really done anything about it, till now.


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 24, 2005)

I work in the recruiting department, as of right now I am an Admin Assistant, hopefully to be a recruiter some day...


----------



## Corry (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok...well, now, on top of what I listed on the first page, I am also doing Photography as paid gigs, too.   So now I have 4 jobs.


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 24, 2005)

I thought I responded to this thread back when it was started but I guess not. Im a Imaging Support and Quality Analyst for Canadas largest retail photo finisher. As a side job I do freelance photography mostly for aviation magazines in Canada, United States, England and France. 

Eric


----------



## ShutteredEye (Apr 24, 2005)

I am a student at Parker College of Chiropractic.  After a year of medical school I quickly decided that my family was more important to me than carrying a pager for the rest of my life.  So I looked around, and chiropractic fit my whole body vs symptom based treatment philosphy.  So here I am.

My fiance is a pediatric critical care nurse at one of the top children's hospitals in Texas.

My daughter is a very studious kindergartner.  

Thats us!


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 24, 2005)

uh.  i'm nothing...?  just a high school student.  i dont have time to work except in the summer because of schoolwork...i'll be either working at the local golf course or in a pizza shop 

as for now i do a few graphic design and photography jobs here and there...nothing too wonderful, but i love doing it


----------



## andycarnall (Apr 25, 2005)

At the moment I'm a Systems Engineer for Formula 1 motorracing, but I finish tomorrow  :smileys: 

Then I'm moving to be a research engineer for Dyson (and yes, I've already heard all the jokes about my new job sucking!)


----------



## Canon Fan (Apr 25, 2005)

Currently I am a Mainframe Print/Magnetic Systems Operator/Programmer for a bank holding and data processing company (last time I checked I believe we are 2nd largest in our market).

Before that I was (most recent to past . . .)

* #2 and #3 actually overlapped each other  

#1.Garage manager for company fleet and maintanence department
#2.Corporate head of building maintanence and new build projects for Alzhiemer group homes
#3.ASE Certified Automotive Technichian (small shop and dealership)
#4.Data entry/filing assistant for a major medical billing firm (state medicare claims)
#5.Retail clerk, RC build tech, and Manager of RC dept at a local Hobbytown USA (that was in high school  )


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 25, 2005)

man everybody has such important sounding jobs.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 25, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> man everybody has such important sounding jobs.



I dont...


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 25, 2005)

Lets see.......professional musician, photographer, web designer, graphic designer, manager of senior division of a local school photography company, general slave to the man.


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 25, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I dont...


 
that makes me feel better then.


----------



## Traci (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm currently working for Photogoddess. What a slave driver!  J/k She's great! Sometimes we get Carne Asada Taco's with Coronas(beer)  :cheers: for lunch. On really stressfull   days it's margarita's or back massages. It's very casual and fun! :thumbsup: Oh...I do the Accounting and Tammy's right hand women. Thanks PG! :hug::

I almost forgot...photography is a hobby, I love to scrapbook my photos. I used to do catalog layout and design, which is why I got into the afore mentioned.


----------



## wolfepakt (Apr 25, 2005)

I drive a Stock Picker at for Wal-Mart.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 25, 2005)

Traci said:
			
		

> I'm currently working for Photogoddess. What a slave driver!


 
I fell sorry for you girl


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 25, 2005)

andycarnall said:
			
		

> At the moment I'm a Systems Engineer for Formula 1 motorracing, ...


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 25, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> man everybody has such important sounding jobs.


 
i know what you mean...wish i did!


----------



## PreludeX (Apr 25, 2005)

i am a student/photographer, and a new father.. thats bout all i do....


----------



## meotter (Apr 26, 2005)

i'm a massage therapist at a spa and a data analyst at a magazine, but get to test drive cars as a side benefit to the data gig.

oh yea, photography is just a hobby for me but i've managed to get one of my shots in the magazine   still waiting to see it get published...


----------



## steve817 (Apr 26, 2005)

Switching Specialist for Verizon


----------



## graigdavis (Apr 26, 2005)

Im an Engineer / Designer for a company that makes retail displays.  We do a lot of work for Moen at Lowes.  Working on a lot of displays for GE Lighting at the moment.  Go to Lowes or Walmart and you are sure to see a display I designed and helped make.

Im also the photographer at the company.  I do the photo shoots for the display when its finished.  You can see the things I designed and took photos of on our website.

www.point-of-sale.com

I take part of that back.  The Retail division part of the website isnt up.  Our company also does exhibit displays.  I dont do much for that part of the company.


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 26, 2005)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Go to Lowes or Walmart and you are sure to see a display I designed and helped make.


Talk about national exposure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Geronimo (Apr 27, 2005)

I design security systems for large enterprises usually (Access Control, CCTV, Alarm, Sat Tracking) and provide Sys Admin services.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 27, 2005)

As of ten months ago I was a steel mill rat in Michigan.

After a bit of hard work and luck, I am now an instructor at a college teaching welding and metallurgy.

Photography was a job, now just a hobby. Hope to earn some much needed income at some point with it though.


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 27, 2005)

student-junior in high school :er:


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Apr 27, 2005)

cashier technician at taco bell


----------



## Sharkbait (Apr 28, 2005)

andycarnall said:
			
		

> At the moment I'm a Systems Engineer for Formula 1 motorracing, but I finish tomorrow



I would kill to be able to be involved in F1.      Which team do/did you work with?


----------



## Artemis (Apr 28, 2005)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> cashier technician at taco bell




:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Gotto love that they put technician infront of everything!


----------



## terri (Apr 28, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> man everybody has such important sounding jobs.


It's just a corporate scheme to make us feel less like a bunch of office rats.       Do not be deceived!


----------



## andycarnall (Apr 28, 2005)

Sharkbait said:
			
		

> I would kill to be able to be involved in F1.      Which team do/did you work with?



I started with Tyrrell, then worked with Arrows, Jordan and Minardi over the last 4 years (did some worh for Jaguar/red bull as well).  

It does have some perks (driving the cars is NOT one of them) but I spent nearly a working month in the air last year (I dread to imagine how much of my life I spend in departure halls and baggage claim).  After a while working away from home 180days a year and putting in 20hr+ working days time after time gets soul destroying which is why I've left


----------



## Sharkbait (May 1, 2005)

andycarnall said:
			
		

> I started with Tyrrell, then worked with Arrows, Jordan and Minardi over the last 4 years (did some worh for Jaguar/red bull as well).
> 
> It does have some perks (driving the cars is NOT one of them) but I spent nearly a working month in the air last year (I dread to imagine how much of my life I spend in departure halls and baggage claim). After a while working away from home 180days a year and putting in 20hr+ working days time after time gets soul destroying which is why I've left



I can imagine that those long days and time away kills you after awhile.  Still, what a thing to be able to tell your grandchildren someday!


----------



## aghastpumpkin (May 1, 2005)

I am a student alongside Artemis (hiya my friend) and also I have some unofficial unpaid jobs. One of these is to act as a second opinion on a friends modelling work. I've only just recently become involved, only just really known her, but it's quite fun.
I'm hoping to stagger her with my style (more like cramp her) and pull her.
Only joking of course. Its as likely as waking up on the Moon.
I currently have no actual job because I'm concentrating my effort on attaining four A-Levels to make University a cert. Also, I get paid £30 a week sympathy money by the Government because I'm poor and going to college.
You'd think it's a good thing, it is, but in a way is saddening because it brings you to earth about how much your parents really earn. It feels like Blair is muttering an "Awww, poor little paupers" and thowing us some spare tax payers money.
Oh well, it comes in handy for building computers.


----------



## Artemis (May 1, 2005)

I...can now say, I work at a Photography studio and am an assistant/assistant wedding photographer w000t..,..although I havent actually started yet


----------



## lilithvalentine (May 1, 2005)

I'm not doing any paid work at the moment, though i write for a webzine from time to time, and well I have my photography and web design. I'm very lucky that my husband told me to take this year off and relax (he loves me enough to care more about my mental health and physical health than living a life with two incomes). 

When we move to aussie i'm getting back into my chosen profession.. radio  I went to a 1 year broadcasting school (got invited back to the school now they've made it a 2yr course, only problem is money). Radio is a big passion of mine. i'm lucky that i've got a number of area's i could go into.. advertising (not just in radio), on air co-hosting (cos i hate talking to myself lol), promotions, admin, or Programme Director. 

If raido doesn't work out i'm heading over to newspaper/magazine work because my other passion in life is journalism


----------



## JamesD (May 2, 2005)

Air Traffic Control System, Subsystem, and Equipment Repairer. Like most electronics technicians, I basically sit around drinking coffee until the air traffic controllers break something or forget that they have to flip the O.F.F. switch into the "on" position to get the electronic discombobulator to work. Occasionally, I get pulled from my extremely stressful job to go do something fun, like go to the firing range. That's invariably when all hell breaks loose back at the shop, further detaining me from my coffee enjoyment practices.


----------



## surfingfireman (May 3, 2005)

Well you can take a hint from my usename that I am a fireman.  I used to call myself a part time fireman full time traveller.  But now that I own a house and my fiance lives with me, the travelling has reduced immensely.


----------



## DIRT (May 4, 2005)

First I am father to 2 beautiful daughters (Jessa, and Eva)

Serving my 6th year in the Army national guard of California

Other than that I work for Technicolor.  It is the motion picture industry and I am a quality control operator.  Basically the film is brought in from wherever (new movies come from the lab, older titles from archives all over).  The film is transfered to High Definition video,  then I watch the full feature and note every piece of dirt on the film, address any color correction errors and  I also note video errors and illegal standards for broadcast.  Then the video goes to another guy who cleans out the dirt (frighteningly similar to PS clone tool).  

***carreer highlight***  I got a credit in the Elvis 68 comeback special hahaha


----------



## Shutterbug (May 4, 2005)

I am a photographer!!! I currently shoot wine and other tabletop product work, some senior portraits and whatnot, and whatever else I can do in my bedroom.

I've just been offered an assistants job by former National Geographic Photographer Chuck O'Rear, too, but I'm not sure if I'm gonna take it.


----------



## Middlemarch (Aug 7, 2005)

I have worked as a painter, pizza-maker, youth center coordinator, and now am a tenured college professor (which is still very strange to say).

Most importantly, I am a father -- our daughter is three, and we have a son on the way.  Photography seems like a great way to pursue an interesting hobby _and_ spend time with my family (unlike golf, writing, woodworking, and recording music -- each of these include too many "shut the door, I'm busy" moments).

MM


----------



## Calliope (Aug 8, 2005)

I was a professional counselor - that's how I met JonMikal.  Now, I am a stay-at-home mom and continue "working" with JonMikal (so he doesn't have to go back to the institution).  :mrgreen:  :lmao:


----------



## pianoman12 (Aug 9, 2005)

I am a student and beleave me it is a full time job


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 14, 2005)

I own a small heating and air conditioning business., pays the bills, and my crew keep busy so I have some freedom.  

I made 50 bucks once on a picture i took! so I guess I am semi pro! lol


----------



## jocose (Nov 15, 2005)

The problem with being relatively new to a forum is that you read a thread that's like a million years old, but you still want to participate...so I shall revive this thread to tell all those who are interested what I do.

Currently, I work for NASA.  I work at Headquarters in Washington, DC in the Office of Legislative Affairs.  For now, the biggest part of my job is answering constituent mail.  I also do some outreach work, and soon (no date yet) I will be doing the outreach part full time and the letter writing part none of the time.

I'm always looking though, and have a few applications out there.  So if your hiring, let me know


----------



## jocose (Nov 15, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> But I've also worked in a Bakery, a chocolate shop (yum!), a balloon decorating shop, a doctor's surgery, *on a boat*, in an aquarium, a tour business, a coffee shop, also walking around delivering flyers (yuk!). So very varied - but I loved all my jobs - except the coffee shop and flyers.


 
What kind of a boat?

I, too, have had many, many, many jobs throughout the course of my young life.  One of them was working on a cruise ship.


----------



## Mansi (Nov 15, 2005)

well im just a student for now... studying graphics/animation/film et all

hope to make it in the photog world... 
cant wait to grad from design school and then dump it all and head to where i want to be!
thats it for now...


----------



## woodsac (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm a salary guy :er: Boring stuff. I work for a contractor at the China Lake Naval Air Weapons Station, CA. How would like to answer your phone like that everytime?

Titles aren't all that special, they just make you _sound _important. From the base, I am the - China Lake Receiving Officer...or...through my company - Supply Department Traffic Supervisor? In english, I run the shipping and receiving departments for the Navy here at China Lake. I supervise 10 employees.

Once you have a title, that just makes you the one that everyone points fingers at when something goes wrong. (until I point at one of my employees :mrgreen:


----------



## icondigital (Nov 15, 2005)

cia, director, special ops forces, covert paramilitary counterinsurgency


----------



## clemeys (Nov 15, 2005)

I own a packing and shipping retail store - Pak Mail www.pakmail.com

also a business student at UCF - nine classes to get my bachelors, but will prob take me a couple more years as I only take a class or two a semester.

Photography is a hobby, but considering pursuing it more seriously.  I just got my 350d so am shooting WAY more due to the lack of film/developing costs.  I've loved photography or looking at pics for as long as I can remember....acutally more looking until I realized that it's possible for me to learn to create my own stunners!  This site is helping and of course shooting, which I'd like to do more of.


----------



## Andrea K (Nov 15, 2005)

im still a high school student...arghhhhhh


----------



## Andrea K (Nov 15, 2005)

alas im moving up in the world...the last time i posted in this thread i was a mere junior in high school, now im a senior! woot!


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 15, 2005)

Student... with no intentions or ideas of what I want to be... :meh:


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 15, 2005)

I've changed professions since my last post in this thread.  I am now a CNC programmer for a small company in NH.  We do a lot of contracts with the aerospace industry so it's not too much of a stretch from what I was doing a few years back.


----------



## Meysha (Nov 15, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> What kind of a boat?
> 
> I, too, have had many, many, many jobs throughout the course of my young life.  One of them was working on a cruise ship.



This Boat: www.newmoon.com.au 
Game fishing charter boat. It's actually our own boat that we lease out. It's good fun. Catch marlin, mackeral, GTs and other game fish. It's good fun!

Hmm.. I'm still working at the chocolate shop. Though not for much longer. Looking forward to moving soon... in 2 months. Yay! Though it's not fully organised yet. :-(

Uni is finished for the semester now. Just have 2 more exams to do and then 1 more subject to do and then I'll officially be qualified in nothing. oh joy.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 15, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Uni is finished for the semester now. Just have 2 more exams to do and then 1 more subject to do and then I'll officially be qualified in nothing. oh joy.



What!!!  You guys get out really, really early for the semester.  My school doesn't get out until the 21st of December!  And, of course, my best friend decided to get married on the 17th, 1500 miles away from school...that should make for a hectic few days of travel and studying...


----------

